
Growing a Window-Management App for Mac to $1,500/mo - YoannMoinet
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/growing-a-window-management-app-for-mac-to-1-500-mo-f015f66d95
======
YoannMoinet
[Spoiler Alert] It didn't grow to $1,500/mo.

Still, I've learned a lot!

